# Amplificadores ApexAudio de Mile Slavkovic



## vargasmongo3435 (Ago 31, 2014)

Hola *AudioWorld* 

 he abierto este posteaje "post" que va a ser dedicada a todo los diseños del señor Mile Slavkovic que son muchos a cubrir dejare material original de el y tambien uno que otro "re-dibujo de PCB" por favor este aporte es para uso personal y no a manera de ganancia monetaria esto que estoy haciendo es por compartir lo mejor posible de mis conocimientos basicos no soy experto pero tengo ya experiensia militar cuando estaba en el US Army, lo unico malo es que no me dieron theoria en lo que lleva a amplificacion y diferentes circuitos ya que como 35F "Special Electronics Repair" que era el MOS que empese en Ford Gordon Georgia solo lo que me dieron fue mas de reparacion y mucho de equipos de vision nocturna y detector de metales y finalmente reparacion de detectores de contaminacion radioactiva, 

he estado mas interesado en cuanto a amplificacion de audio desde alta fidelidad hasta de unidades de alta potencia "PA". Mi primer diseño completamente hecho de la nada como dicen los Americanos "from scratch" fuel el *Dx Super A* que hasta ahora estoy muy contento con los resultados , bueno pues todo va a ser dedicado a todo lo de *ApexAudio* que hay muchos projectos buenisimos y tambien hay para escoger de acuerdo al bolsillo de uno, entiendo de que no todo el mundo tiene la facilidad de encontrar o comprar los componentes de los diferentes tipos que hay en *ApexAudio*, bueno empesare con el AX-14 tal y como el señor Miles puso muchas personas al igual que yo lo han armado y estan muy satisfechos con el resultado del mismo, ya lo he simulado y responde muy bien bueno aqui le voy a dejar la simulacion de multisim 13 y algunas fotos de el AX-14T que es una vercion que hice mas adaptada a transistores de metal TO-3 o regulares.

 Bueno especificaciones

 El voltage minimo de la fuende de poder simetrica lo pueden trabajar desde 25V DC hasta maximo 55V DC *"no se pasen"* el "bias se ajusta leyendo voltage de caida de uno de los resistores de 5W 0.33 leyendo de 10mV a 25mV maximo depende de la situacion termica esto puede variar el ajuste tienen que darle tiempo a que los transistores se ajusten a la temperatura abiental del heat sink aca en Puerto Rico es calido so puede ser diferente para otras paises olvide mencionar de que la entrada la tienen que jumpear y el capacitor C7 tiene que ser de 330pF al inisiar el PCB luego de que este estable al terminarse el ajuste de bias entonces se puede cambiar a 47pF.

  Voy a dejarles algunas data de PDF y esquematico del AX-14 con simulacion multisim 13

ATTN

Juan


----------



## CHUWAKA (Ago 31, 2014)

Exelente post siempre me gustaron los amplificadores APEX los sigo en facebok .mi proximo. Amplificador sera el ax14 mme gusta por lo sencillo.exelente post esperamos mas con ansias .PD..me gustaria los archivos en PDF es que tengo problemas con los zip. gracias


----------



## alcides alvarez (Ago 31, 2014)

Que bueno se pone esto ,lamentablemente me pasa igual que al compañero jose circuit,no puedo abrir ese tipo de archivo ,prefiero en pdf.Bueno les dejo este aporte


----------



## mario17farias (Dic 5, 2016)

Hola alguien tendría por ahí pcbs de amplificadores APEX con potencias de entre 100W a 300W ? encontré este

​

 husmeando por la red. se los agradeceré de corazón.


----------



## julioaribi (Dic 6, 2016)

Saludos Mario17, adjunto unas imagenes 3D del Apex ax11 que hice. Aun no los tengo en pdf, pero si te sirven paso el layout y mascara de componentes a ese formato y los subo a este tema.


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Dic 6, 2016)

julioaribi dijo:


> Saludos Mario17, adjunto unas imagenes 3D del Apex ax11 que hice. Aun no los tengo en pdf, pero si te sirven paso el layout y mascara de componentes a ese formato y los subo a este tema.



el AX-11 lo hice hace 2 años atras y dejame decirte el sonido es imprecionante bueno que lo lleve a casa de un amigo y esuibimos escuchando musica hasta bien tarde por la noche, lo recomiendo y no es tan dificil de montar :

el video que ven es del señor* thimios *del foro de electronica diyaudio.com


----------



## mario17farias (Dic 6, 2016)

Hola vargasmongo y julioaribi, yo hice el Apex AX-11 que adjunto abajo, pero solo un canal, con TIP35C Y  TIP36C, quisiera alimentarlo con +-45VDC porque tengo un transformador que rectificado entrega esa tensión, para ello cambiaría los TIP por Transistores 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 respectivamente, mi consulta es si está bien lo que quiero hacer y que otros componentes debería cambiar.
Gracias y saludos.



disculpen ahi va el archvo


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Dic 6, 2016)

45V DC esta bien para los transistores Toshiba  2SC5200 y su complementario en realida no tienes que cambiar nada pero si ponle una bobina zobel en paralelo para reducir timbre una bobina de alambre calibre 18AWG en paralelo a una resitencias de 2W de 10Ω a la salida del amplifcador apriximadamente 16 vueltas a un nucleo de aire de 10mm


----------



## mario17farias (Dic 7, 2016)

Gracias amigo, podrías graficarme lo que me dices?


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Dic 8, 2016)

Hola amigos le dejo el Apex SR200 que tenia guardado hace mucho tiempo este año decidi darle uan revisadita y logre hacer la simulacion de multisim 14 y responde muy bien quiero compartir la data de Sprint Layout 6 y tambien toda la informacion posible con todos los detalles lista the piesas he informacion de ajuste de bias que es aproximadamente 23.5mV leyendo una resistencia de emisor = 0.33Ω 5W. "mas detalles adelante para explicar mejor" 







 El archivo de Sprint Layout 6 del amplicador tiene todos los componentes identificados en el 
layout 


enlace para que descarguen los archivos de este projecto 
https://personal.filesanywhere.com/fs/v.aspx?v=8d6e698a5d6071aca998


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2016)

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Hola amigos le dejo el Apex SR200 . . . enlace para que descarguen los archivos de este projecto . . .


El enlace no funciona


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Dic 8, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El enlace no funciona



sorry Fogonazo dejame entonce subir las datas al foro aca perdona por eso  no te preocupes que cuando tenga tiempo lo ire posteando aca


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Dic 13, 2016)

ok amigos aca esta la data del Apex SR200 lo voy a adjuntar a este foro "no contraseña todo zip y abierto" 

el archivo de Sprint is vercion 6
el archivo de simulacion es de multisim 14
PDF con imagen blanco y negro 
PDF con esquematico
PDF con imagen blanco y negro de Sanken






[/url]free image hosting[/IMG]






[/url]upload image[/IMG]

Este link es de un caballero que lo monto no se si el es Filipino o otro paiz pero le quedo de show    






Bueno acerca del bias vas a ajustarlo a aproximadamente 23.5mV si es posible leyendo una resistencia de emisor dependiento de la fuente puede variar los resultados en la resitencia P1 potencimetro puede ser de 1K a 2K. Acerca de la fuente este diseño lo puedes alimentar con menos voltage minimo 45 minimo y maximo 75V DC "en mi opinion personal yo maximo le daria 65V DC" es ma seguro ya que solo tiene 3 pares de transistores de potencia en alrchivo adjunto de Sprint Layout 6 esta tambien la vercion usando transistores de potencia Sanken 2SC3858/2SA1494 que su extructura le permite disipar mucho mas calor tienen la opcion de selecionar el que desean con MT-200 o TO-264-3, TO-264AA esctructura de ellos. Nota muy importante es que si van a usar un voltage menor ejemplo una fuente suplidora de *45V *DC tienes que cambiar R2,R9,R8,R7 a 1.2K estos son parte del circuito de regulacion compuesto por los diodos zener D1 y D2 de 15V 1W no lo olvidenn pero si van a usar de la fuente suplidora 65 a 75V esas resistencias se dejan a su valor original de 2.2K 1W o 2W, el circuito es el que se encarga de alimentar el integrado IC1 LF411 "servo"
muy importante en el circuito. He estado simulandolo y pienso que responde muy bien y pudes tener bastante salida a 8Ω con 1KHz y 620mV de amplitud a 8Ω da 190W por supuesto con la fuente suplidora de 75V DC EL TRANSFORMADOR no puede ser menor de 500VA para que te de buen resultado "aca en el Foro de electronica esta la guia de como calcular diseño de fuente suplidora". Mencione 190W pero el puede dar un poco mas solo estoy simulando a potencia estable sin llegar al clipping o cerca del *clipping* que quiere decir distorcion que es un area peligrosa, so en los limites de funcion normal serian 190W a 8Ω = load = carga. bueno espero que les guste este projecto toda la data esta aqui lo que tienen que hace estudiarlo primero luego empesar a collectar los componentes y construir este maravilloso projecto espero les sea util para sus estudios de electronica  

ATTN
Juan


----------



## mario17farias (Dic 13, 2016)

Gracias por el aporte. saludos


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Dic 13, 2016)

mario17farias dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte. saludos



espero le guste


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Dic 17, 2016)

Aqui le dejo los gerbers del Apex SR200 si lo quieren ordenar a un fabricante de PCB online


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Ene 2, 2017)

Amigos para los que tienen problemas con los archivos zip usen 7z o Winrar que es gratis aca les dejo el link de los dos

7z abajo el link
http://www.7-zip.org/download.html

Winrar 

abajo el link
http://www.win-rar.com/download.html?&L=0 

no paquen por ellos son gratis ok hermanitos


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Ene 3, 2017)

R49 es 2K 

ATTN

Juan


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 3, 2017)

que bueno son los amplificador Apex y solo con observar sus esquematicos dan mucha confianza; ademas el creador de dicha marca Mile Slavkovic es una gran persona que no tiene peros para responder en privado; obtuve un transformador de un Aiwa con salidas de voltaje para clase H y tenia en la mente realizar el HX-11 (creo que es el modelo) el cual es clase H sencillo pero tuve que instalar el trafo en otro equipo   muy bueno este hilo Vargasmongo.


----------



## Lazarito75 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hola Vargasmongo, muy buen post me gustan mucho los amplificadores de Apex por su calidad de sonido y sencillez en el diseño, acabo de armar el ax11 con transistores 2sa1941 y 2sc5198 pero tengo un problema y no encuentro el fallo, resulta que al probar el circuito meti señal de audio con el generador de mi multimetro y si se escucha pero muy bajito el sonido sale como ahogado se calientab los bd 139 y 140 y los bc640 y 639, y se queman las resistencias de 10ohms, lo hice en version estereo y en ambas placas es lo mismo, no se que pudo haber pasado ya revise las pistas y todo bien... Que le mas me recomiendas checar?? Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2018)

Lazarito75 dijo:


> . . . .  acabo de armar el ax11 . . . .


Publica el circuito del AX11


----------



## pandacba (Oct 3, 2018)

Realizaste las pruebas básicas, es decir poner la entrada en corto verificar el punto medio que no tenga tensón,
Apareaste  los transistores del par diferencial? en cuanto ajustaste el bias?
Estas seguro que los transistores son originales?
El pcb lo hiciste vos o lo compraste?


----------



## Lazarito75 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hola fogonazo el pcb lo hice yo mediante sprint layoud, y la verdad hice todaa las pruebas que me mencionas, aunque tenia que desconectar a cada rato el ampli de la fuente ya se calentaban muy rapido los bc y en el momento en que me excedi por medir se quemaron las resistencias de 47ohm que conecta a los emisores de los bc..


pandacba dijo:


> Realizaste las pruebas básicas, es decir poner la entrada en corto verificar el punto medio que no tenga tensón,
> Apareaste  los transistores del par diferencial? en cuanto ajustaste el bias?
> Estas seguro que los transistores son originales?
> El pcb lo hiciste vos o lo compraste?


Eso de los transistores originales si no sabria decirte los compre por mercado libre ya que en donde vivo ninguna tienda de refacciones los tiene, los c5198 y a1941 los recicle de un amplificador de carro, son originales y estan en perfecto estado ya que los tenia trabajando en otro ampli que arme..


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2018)

Lazarito75 dijo:


> Hola fogonazo el pcb lo hice yo mediante sprint layoud. . . .


No preguntaba por el PCB, sino por el circuito sin el cual es muy difícil seguir la conversación.
En el circuito publicado por pandacba aparece una flecha roja indicando una unión errónea, ¿ Controlaste eso en tu PCB?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2018)

Aparte de esa conección que muchos se equivocan, hiciste el apareado de los transistores del par diferencial? podes publicar fotos de la placa por ambos lados, podes haber colocado mal los transistores, 
No decis que ajuste hiciste de la corriente de reposo valor de la misma?


----------



## neutro (Sep 15, 2019)

Alguien tiene la versión clase H del Al ex AX11 ? Se los agradecería. Ya que tengo un transformador para clase H


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2019)

neutro dijo:


> Alguien tiene la versión clase H del Al ex AX11 ? Se los agradecería. Ya que tengo un transformador para clase H


¿ Sabes si existe una versión _*Clase "H"*_ de este amplificador ?


----------



## josco (Sep 15, 2019)

Sera este?


----------



## neutro (Sep 22, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Sabes si existe una versión _*Clase "H"*_ de este amplificador ?


Hola si existe a decir verdad es una versión por el mismo apex lo subió a un grupo que no recuerdo y lo compartío ,ya lo conseguí ahí lo subo.si serías tan amable de ayudarme con un PCB de una fuente Clase H para este amplificador?porfavor


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2019)

neutro dijo:


> Hola si existe a decir verdad es una versión por el mismo apex lo subió a un grupo que no recuerdo y lo compartío ,ya lo conseguí ahí lo subo.si serías tan amable de ayudarme con un PCB de una fuente Clase H para este amplificador?porfavor



¿ Y el circuito ?

En la placa te indican las tensiones necesarias de alimentación *±40Vcc *y *±80Vcc.*
Con esos valores calculas las tensiones de tu transformador


----------



## neutro (Sep 28, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y el circuito ?
> En la placa te indican las tensiones necesarias de alimentación *±40Vcc *y *±80Vcc.*
> Con esos valores calculas las tensiones de tu transformador


 
Si ya tengo al menos una referencia. Ese es en diagrama ..


----------



## alebumbum (Feb 25, 2021)

josco dijo:


> Sera este?



Hola, lo has armado a ese? Funciona? Yo lo arme con los valores de las R de 680 ohm y los transistores recalientan tuve que bajarlos a 1k8, lo que no me cierra cierra son los capacitores de 47 uF x 63 V. Si no veo mal estan entre GND y HV el cual es una tension de 80 V. De mas estar decir que a mi esos capacitores explotaron...
Si ya tengo al menos una referencia. Ese es en diagrama ..



neutro dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 182755



Lo armaste? Te funciono?


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 25, 2021)

Hay varios circuitos aqui. Cual de todos armaste exactamente? Si no está, publicalo.

Si la tension es superior a lo que soporta el capacitor (o cualquier componente) obvio que va a explotar, ahí minimo de 100V.

Cuando hablas de una "R", cual es, donde estan?


----------



## alebumbum (Feb 25, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Hay varios circuitos aqui. Cual de todos armaste exactamente? Si no está, publicalo.
> 
> Si la tension es superior a lo que soporta el capacitor (o cualquier componente) obvio que va a explotar, ahí minimo de 100V.
> 
> Cuando hablas de una "R", cual es, donde estan?



Ese el que usé, las marcadas en rojo son las que me parecen extremadamente bajas, ya que el Apex AX11 (claseAB) trabaja con +/-35 V. y tiene los mismos valores que el que publico.... el marcado en azul es el que explotó.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 26, 2021)

Un amplificador clase AB es diferente a un clase H, aunque son parecidos en algunos aspectos, el clase H funciona de diferente forma y tensiones (2 tensiones por rama) en contraste al AB.

Por otro lado esos capacitores de 47uF @ 63V deberian estar puestos (en su union) a masa (GND, tierra, 0V, etc.), Ademas estan muy al limite segun el diagrama que subiste (60V de fuente contra 63V de aislacion del capacitor).

Creo que deberias leer bien el hilo, o buscar otras opciones con los transistores que tienes.

Por otro lado, existe la posibilidad de Componentes electrónicos falsificados


----------



## carbajal (Dic 24, 2021)

Buenas tardes, quiero pedir ayuda respecto al armado del amplificador apex AX14, aun no lo he podido terminar porque no encuentro el BD139 solamente el BD135, según datasheet la diferencia esta en el voltaje, el BD135 es de VCEO 45vdc y el BD139 de 80vdc, quisiera que algún experto me pueda decir si es posible usar el BD135 por lo del voltaje. Gracias. Adjunto diagrama y datasheet.
Saludos al foro y felices fiestas a todos.


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 25, 2021)

carbajal dijo:


> Buenas tardes, quiero pedir ayuda respecto al armado del amplificador apex AX14, aun no lo he podido terminar porque no encuentro el BD139 solamente el BD135, según datasheet la diferencia esta en el voltaje, el BD135 es de VCEO 45vdc y el BD139 de 80vdc, quisiera que algún experto me pueda decir si es posible usar el BD135 por lo del voltaje. Gracias. Adjunto diagrama y datasheet.
> Saludos al foro y felices fiestas a todos.


Hola Colega. El BD139 que hace de multiplicador vbe lo puedes reemplazar por varios del tipo NPN por ejemplo con el MJE340 o con el D669. Éxitos con tu amplificador.


----------



## carbajal (Dic 25, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola Colega. El BD139 que hace de multiplicador vbe lo puedes reemplazar por varios del tipo NPN por ejemplo con el MJE340 o con el D669. Éxitos con tu amplificador.


Hola, te agradezco mucho, comprendo que pueda usar otros el problema que no hay, se ha escaseado mucho los componentes ultimamente no se porque al menos por estas latitudes, no me ofrecen otra cosa mas que el citado BD135, por cuestiones de voltaje estaba indeciso de probar con ese, me arriesgare haber que sucede, si hecha humo es porque no era suficiente y tendré que buscar otra opción.
Saludos!


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 26, 2021)

carbajal dijo:


> Hola, te agradezco mucho, comprendo que pueda usar otros el problema que no hay, se ha escaseado mucho los componentes ultimamente no se porque al menos por estas latitudes, no me ofrecen otra cosa mas que el citado BD135, por cuestiones de voltaje estaba indeciso de probar con ese, me arriesgare haber que sucede, si hecha humo es porque no era suficiente y tendré que buscar otra opción.
> Saludos!


En mis amplificadores uso mayormente es el Mje340 en esa zona donde está el bd139. Por parámetro de voltaje, me atrevo a decir que no te preocupes porque primero el Mje340 posee un Vceo de 300Vdc además de que en el circuito de monitoreo de bias como multiplicador Vbe el voltaje y la corriente no son críticos. Así que adelante Carbajal, no habrá problemas.
Ah otra cosa si solo tienes como opción el BD135 colócalo, te va a funcionar bien sin problemas siempre cuando sea el NPN. Pero recuerda que como éste debe ir adherido al disipador principal para sensar la temperatura de los transistores de salida, hay varios BD135 y de esta línea de los transistores BD que poseen un casco metálico atrás y por ende debe ir aislado del disipador con una Mica o algún aislante apropiado. No está demás esto.. cualquier cosa sigue escribiendo para este hilo, me gustaría el término de este amplificador.


----------



## carbajal (Dic 26, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> En mis amplificadores uso mayormente es el Mje340 en esa zona donde está el bd139. Por parámetro de voltaje, me atrevo a decir que no te preocupes porque primero el Mje340 posee un Vceo de 300Vdc además de que en el circuito de monitoreo de bias como multiplicador Vbe el voltaje y la corriente no son críticos. Así que adelante Carbajal, no habrá problemas.
> Ah otra cosa si solo tienes como opción el BD135 colócalo, te va a funcionar bien sin problemas siempre cuando sea el NPN. Pero recuerda que como éste debe ir adherido al disipador principal para sensar la temperatura de los transistores de salida, hay varios BD135 y de esta línea de los transistores BD que poseen un casco metálico atrás y por ende debe ir aislado del disipador con una Mica o algún aislante apropiado. No está demás esto.. cualquier cosa sigue escribiendo para este hilo, me gustaría el término de este amplificador.


Muchas gracias por la información Moonwalker en realidad no estaba seguro si me servían o no, de todas formas iba a probar y claro que dejaré saber como resulta, adjunto una fotito de como va el engendro haber si cobra vida propia en las próximas horas por lo pronto me dispongo a preparar la fuente para las primeras pruebas, saludos y gracias una vez más.
PD. Aun no tiene las micas aislantes no grasa siliconada porque estaba midiendo que quedara todo en su lugar, a eso voy.


----------



## carbajal (Dic 29, 2021)

carbajal dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la información Moonwalker en realidad no estaba seguro si me servían o no, de todas formas iba a probar y claro que dejaré saber como resulta, adjunto una fotito de como va el engendro haber si cobra vida propia en las próximas horas por lo pronto me dispongo a preparar la fuente para las primeras pruebas, saludos y gracias una vez más.
> PD. Aun no tiene las micas aislantes no grasa siliconada porque estaba midiendo que quedara todo en su lugar, a eso voy.


Traigo noticias del susodicho resulta que no funcionó, tira voltaje que va en aumento en la salida, lo revise muchas veces, la única diferencia que encuentro es que en el  esquema hay una capacitor de 47pf en la mascara de componentes dice que debe se 330pf aunque no creo que eso provoque el voltaje en la salida, los transistores están colocados correctamente, desde hace un tiempo mido antes donde tengo la base el colector y el emisor y lo compruebo con el esquema para estar seguro, aun así no funcionó, por el momento lo dejaré guardado, pero seguro volveré a el para intentar hacerlo funcionar.
Saludos


----------



## malesi (Dic 30, 2021)

carbajal dijo:


> Traigo noticias del susodicho resulta que no funcionó, tira voltaje que va en aumento en la salida, lo revise muchas veces, la única diferencia que encuentro es que en el  esquema hay una capacitor de 47pf en la mascara de componentes dice que debe se 330pf aunque no creo que eso provoque el voltaje en la salida, los transistores están colocados correctamente, desde hace un tiempo mido antes donde tengo la base el colector y el emisor y lo compruebo con el esquema para estar seguro, aun así no funcionó, por el momento lo dejaré guardado, pero seguro volveré a el para intentar hacerlo funcionar.
> Saludos


¿Estos están bien puestos?


----------



## carbajal (Dic 30, 2021)

malesi dijo:


> ¿Estos están bien puestos?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276240


Si, ya que no son BC sino 2N3904-06 y van girados 180° respecto a los BC porque tienen al revés el colector y emisor, por lo tanto el problema esta en otro lugar, seguramente hice algo mal, el asunto que ahora no dispongo de tiempo, pero en cuanto tenga, volveré a el para ver que puede estar pasando y dejaré saber por si le sirve a alguien la experiencia.
Saludos!
PD. hice 2 para hacerlo stereo y en ambas placas pasa lo mismo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 30, 2021)

No descartes la posibilid de que sean los transistores falsificados


----------



## carbajal (Dic 30, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> No descartes la posibilid de que sean los transistores falsificados


Gracias ya lo había pensado el asunto es el tiempo y por trabajo ahorita no puedo seguir invirtiendo tiempo, en todo caso compraré en otra tienda haber si hay cambios y dejaré saber las experiencias.
Saludos y feliz fin de año 2021 a todo el foro!


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 31, 2021)

carbajal dijo:


> Gracias ya lo había pensado el asunto es el tiempo y por trabajo ahorita no puedo seguir invirtiendo tiempo, en todo caso compraré en otra tienda haber si hay cambios y dejaré saber las experiencias.
> Saludos y feliz fin de año 2021 a todo el foro!


Usaste entonces 2N3904. ¿Con cuánto voltaje estás alimentando al amplificador? Ya que estos tienen un VCEO algo bajo y hay que tener cuidado con esto. Trata de colocar 2N5551 originales en esa parte.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 31, 2021)

malesi dijo:


> ¿Estos están bien puestos?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276240


!Hola a todos , NO veo cualquer Mica ayslante en los transistores de potenzia que estan aramdos en lo dicipador de calor !
!Saludos !


----------



## richard guilarte (Ene 13, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No preguntaba por el PCB, sino por el circuito sin el cual es muy difícil seguir la conversación.
> En el circuito publicado por pandacba aparece una flecha roja indicando una unión errónea, ¿ Controlaste eso en tu PCB?


No se si lo aclararon, pero lo del circulo rojo no es un error. ese es el punto de la retro-alimentacion negativa.


----------



## carbajal (Ene 16, 2022)

moonwalker dijo:


> Usaste entonces 2N3904. ¿Con cuánto voltaje estás alimentando al amplificador? Ya que estos tienen un VCEO algo bajo y hay que tener cuidado con esto. Trata de colocar 2N5551 originales en esa parte.


Hola, perdón no he tenido tiempo para conectarme he estado full con el trabajo, el voltaje recomendado es +/-50VDC pero yo lo estoy probando con un transformador que rectificado y filtrado me da +/-30vdc,  por lo que no creo que sea por allí el problema, tengo otro que me da +/-42vdc y de igual forma al usarlo hay voltaje a la salida, según investigue los BC recomendados también son de bajo voltaje los cuales consegui en otra tienda de electrónica y estoy por probar en cuanto consiga los finales ya que los use para otro amplificador.
Dejo datasheet de los BC y de los 2N que use, probare los BC recomendados y dejare saber como me fue.
Saludos!


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Hola a todos , NO veo cualquer Mica ayslante en los transistores de potenzia que estan aramdos en lo dicipador de calor !
> !Saludos !


si están lo único que no puse fue grasa siliconada pero es para pruebas por el momento. (en las fotos que postee no están pero si las puse)


richard guilarte dijo:


> No se si lo aclararon, pero lo del circulo rojo no es un error. ese es el punto de la retro-alimentacion negativa.


El diagrama lo revise y esta bien, el que tiene error es diferente al ax-14 no recuerdo la serie.


----------



## carbajal (Ene 17, 2022)

Compañeros traigo noticias, ya solucione lo del voltaje a la salida, coloque los transistores finales (conseguí unos usados pero en buen estado), antes de probar estuve revisando la versión que hice y una versión con 4 finales y mismo diagrama, resulta que el de 4 transistores tiene una resistencia de 10 oms en paralelo con el C13 de 100nf y en el de 2 transistores no está, así que decidí colocársela y que creen, desapareció el voltaje a la salida, la quité y una vez más había voltaje a la salida por lo que la resistencia es necesaria en ese punto, de hecho no me convencía que tuviera solo un capacitor para hacer el punto de tierra de señal, pero exactamente así lo solucioné con la dichosa resistencia.
Aún no he calibrado bias mucho menos prueba de sonido por falta de tiempo, espero esta noche tener un espacio para hacer la calibración de bias y si es posible prueba de sonido, por cierto me falta agregar la R de 10 oms y el cap de 100nf en serie a tierra y la bobina de red de zobel para dejarlo a punto.
Dejo fotos de como queda por el momento.
Saludos!
PD. Dejaré pdf del diseño que use y allí mismo esta la versión de 4tr finales supongo para una potencia de unos 200w en 4 oms.
PD2. No cambié los transistores pequeños 2N3904-06, dejé los mismos.


----------



## carbajal (Ene 18, 2022)

Bueno traigo noticias, el amplificador funciona a las mil maravillas, anoche me acosté tarde tratando de ajustar corriente de bias pero extrañamente no varió, esta en 0 absoluto no varía aunque tope el trimpot al máximo y no le baje mucho pero le baje bastante y nada no se movió del cero lo tuve varias horas así conectado sin nada a la salida y la entrada en corto, el cero siguió allí, recién ahorita que vine a mi hora de almuerzo decidí probarlo y vuala, sono espectacular, no se escucha nada de distorsión y suena divino, me gusta y por la noche le daré candela unas 2 o 3 horas, así que lo recomiendo y después haré la versión con 4tr para mas potencia.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2022)

Si no se pude regular el bias y queda en 0 (cero) , o sea clase B , es que hay algún problema con el transistor BD139 . . .  o en corto o mal el diagrama . . .


----------



## carbajal (Ene 19, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si no se pude regular el bias y queda en 0 (cero) , o sea clase B , es que hay algún problema con el transistor BD139 . . .  o en corto o mal el diagrama . . .


El amplificador pasó la prueba de sonido, lo tuve unos 45 minutos a toda maquina y funcionó perfecto, aclaro en lugar de BD139 usé MJE340 porque solo conseguí BD135 que es de menos voltaje, pero ya me comentaron que si lo puedo usar en ese punto, probaré con el BD a ver si hay algún cambio y dejaré saber. Gracias a quienes me orientaron en el proceso.


----------



## McGreg (Feb 11, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Hola a todos , NO veo cualquer Mica ayslante en los transistores de potenzia que estan aramdos en lo dicipador de calor !
> !Saludos !


Buen día a todos, es correcto la observación, los transistores deben de estar aislados del disipador de calor ya que son de diferente polaridad, puede estar haciendo corto.


----------



## carbajal (Feb 12, 2022)

carbajal dijo:


> si están lo único que no puse fue grasa siliconada pero es para pruebas por el momento. (en las fotos que postee no están pero si las puse





McGreg dijo:


> Buen día a todos, es correcto la observación, los transistores deben de estar aislados del disipador de calor ya que son de diferente polaridad, puede estar haciendo corto.


Esto ya lo había comentado anteriormente, en las fotos que postee no se ven las micas porque no las había puesto cuando tome la foto, pero si están, obviamente, sino el amplificador no estaría funcionando porque habría corto entre positivo y negativo.
Saludos!


----------



## richard guilarte (Abr 15, 2022)

Amigo cambia los tr diferenciales hay esta el problema.


----------



## venon (May 5, 2022)

Hola amigos, hay alguna manera de incrementar los bajos del amplificador, a mi gusto es un poco plano el sonido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 5, 2022)

venon dijo:


> Hola amigos, *hay alguna manera de incrementar los bajos del amplificador*, a mi gusto es un poco plano el sonido.


Si, ponele un ecualizador.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 5, 2022)

Se supone que todo amplificador NO debería "colorear" ninguna frecuencia, así que si tu sonido es "plano", entonces tienes buen amplificador y buenos parlantes...

Pero si aún así no te gusta, puedes colocar un ecualizador como sugiere el Doc...


----------



## richard guilarte (May 8, 2022)

venon dijo:


> Hola amigos, hay alguna manera de incrementar los bajos del amplificador, a mi gusto es un poco plano el sonido.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281688


Cambia el valor de c2 a 330 o 470pf inclusive a tu antojo


----------



## venon (May 15, 2022)

Perdón me explique mal, no es que quiera que suene más grave, si no que es muy brilloso, predominan mas las altas frecuencias, hay manera de hacerlo, no se, mas cálido?


----------



## richard guilarte (May 15, 2022)

Haz lo que te dije.


venon dijo:


> Perdón me explique mal, no es que quiera que suene más grave, si no que es muy brilloso, predominan mas las altas frecuencias, hay manera de hacerlo, no se, mas cálido?


Coloca c2 en 330 pF. y problema resuelto.


----------

